# IB - Multi Country



## noie (4 August 2010)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone here uses IB to trade in 3 different countries?

If so please tell me how their service is, i would love to consolidate all my accounts and be able to just use the one app.

I'm interested in 

Japan - Stocks
Aus - Stocks
US or UK  - Options

there website is very helpful, but im currently in Japan so can only setup using the Japanese page and Japanese speaking support line.. i don't mind this as i'm moving one of these days, but will sign up if they can do this for me...


----------



## tech/a (4 August 2010)

Im currently trading SPI
DAX and FTSE.

Havent had a problem yet.
Work station is second to none in my view.


----------



## TraderMM (13 October 2010)

Hi tech/a,

I see your original post was a while ago... 

I currently trade OZ stocks and options and Hong Kong stocks through IB and have also previously traded UK stocks. Overall IB have a great platform and the service is as good or better than most of the other online brokers out there (and cheaper). 

For the tech savvy they are also the only broker, as far as I know, to provide an API (programmable interface) for retail investors.

Something to note though if you are an aussie trading aussie stocks with IB you are not the beneficial owner and don't get CHESS statements or franking credits.


----------

